# preparing for CPC exam



## salewis1 (Apr 26, 2013)

looking for anyone in lafayette area to buddy or study in a group


----------



## devinmajor14 (May 2, 2013)

I'm located in Baton Rouge. I'm scheduled to take the exam July 13th.


----------

